# 40$ intake



## rangerbrown (Jul 12, 2007)

yea, not bad for the gain which was not much... but the over all power is stronger. not wow like but each gear feels like the one below it. 
it also has a nice rummble. i used a small filter so that i could clear every thing easly, that filter will more than flow enough for the 2.5.

also no Cel's ruffly 300 miles of beating the crap out of it.

also exhust note changed just a little, its deaper


----------



## rangerbrown (Jul 12, 2007)

i also forgot to add, 
i need to clean it up and paint it black, and change out those pipe clamps with some real clamps. so that it at least looks like i payed $$$ for it


----------



## kaptinkangaru (Aug 17, 2006)

are those two small hoses hooked up to that? cause if not, you're gonna throw a CEL.


----------



## rangerbrown (Jul 12, 2007)

yes they are


----------



## digitaltim (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: 40$ intake (rangerbrown)*

Not bad....
How are the hoses attached? did you buy that piece for the hoses?


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: 40$ intake (digitaltim)*

I need to get working on mine. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Apoc112 (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: 40$ intake (rangerbrown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rangerbrown* »_yea, not bad for the gain which was not much... but the over all power is stronger. not wow like but each gear feels like the one below it. 


holy 'ish, if i could make 4th gear feel like 3rd, i'd wet myself.


----------



## BlueMKV (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: 40$ intake (rangerbrown)*

Very interesting.....Not very clean looking, but if it does the same job as the other premade short rams, it might be worth saving $260!


----------



## Sincity (May 17, 2005)

*Re: 40$ intake (BlueMKV)*

I wonder if it would help using a larger cone? Never seen a stubby one like that before.


----------



## thumper07 (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: 40$ intake (Sincity)*

could you show a pic of how you hooked the hoses up?


----------



## Apoc112 (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: 40$ intake (Sincity)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sincity* »_I wonder if it would help using a larger cone? Never seen a stubby one like that before.
 a larger cone would provide a larger surface area for air to pass through, so it should provide more air flow and better filtration over time, as dirt will clog the small cone's surface quicker.
is it necessary, no... but it can't hurt.


----------



## rangerbrown (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: 40$ intake (thumper07)*

this weekend i plan to clean it up and get more detailed pictures of it. 

i used the smaller cone filter for one reason, i didn't want to make the maf wires longer till i knew that this would work. 

it does pull harder, nothing that would knock your socks off but there is a big difference.


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: 40$ intake (rangerbrown)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for cheep mod.
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif for cheep looking mod, small filter,loose fittings, CEL worries.


----------



## rangerbrown (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: 40$ intake (07JettaMK5)*

for cheep looking mod, small filter,loose fittings, CEL worries.
well, for only 25 Min's of work... i thunk not as for the look.

large filter is for wanta be ricers and is not need as long as you keep it clean
loose fitting? i don't think so

again no CEL. and i have to ask, unless your retarded how does one get a CEL when installing a intake. you just need to be sure that the hoses are plugged in properly. 

each there own. I'll run this it intake get to a more reasonable price, sure there recovering the D&R but really, $350 for silicone connectors


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: 40$ intake (rangerbrown)*

search Vwpartsmtl....







That's how....
Hey, im not saying don't do it. Go for it. Cheep is nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by 07JettaMK5 at 10:23 PM 8-1-2007_


----------



## Meaty Ochre (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: 40$ intake (07JettaMK5)*

Any Updated pics?
Especially of where the two hoses hook up and how you did it? Thanks


_Modified by MyOtherCarHasA5.0 at 7:55 PM 8-4-2007_


----------



## rangerbrown (Jul 12, 2007)

not at this time, lap top took a crap and i only have my work pc till my new one is in.


----------



## thumper07 (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (rangerbrown)*

can you please show how you hooked the hoses up? thanks


----------



## p c (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: 40$ intake (rangerbrown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rangerbrown* »_

large filter is for wanta be ricers and is not need as long as you keep it clean


Ha thats new, I would say "ricers" would have a cheap ass pepboys chrome crap mini filter then a K&N. hows the cel treating you










_Modified by p c at 9:37 PM 9-13-2007_


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: 40$ intake (MyOtherCarHasA5.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyOtherCarHasA5.0* »_Any Updated pics?
Especially of where the two hoses hook up and how you did it? Thanks


----------



## rangerbrown (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: 40$ intake (p c)*

how many times do i need to say it. there is no cel
hose's are pluged in to the pipe with the factory bungs. i cut them out then fitted them to the pipe after the maf.

is it cheap, you bet your ass, do i care? hell no


----------



## rangerbrown (Jul 12, 2007)




----------



## jaylind (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: (rangerbrown)*

We just finished working ours. Intake is all we have done, no exhaust yet.



Now that it's in and no Cel (100+ miles on it) we will be working on cleaning up the conection. Ranger do you have a video to hear the intake?
JAy


----------



## Froster (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (jaylind)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaylind* »_We just finished working ours. Intake is all we have done, no exhaust yet.
Now that it's in and no Cel (100+ miles on it) we will be working on cleaning up the conection. Ranger do you have a video to hear the intake?
JAy

Do you have any more information on your intake? Looks great!


----------



## jaylind (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: (Froster)*

Todays short video...
Intake is running great. we used parts from Home Depot and Checkers auto parks. We have the filter for my Trailblazer already to the total before filter is $25. When we pull this and put back the stock intake and shoot some before video I will take pictures of all the parts and list them.
http://one.revver.com/watch/40...16714
JAy


----------



## rangerbrown (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: (jaylind)*

jay i will try to get some thing for you, it may be a while as the car is back in the shop for the fan and the body work


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: (jaylind)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaylind* »_Todays short video...
Intake is running great. we used parts from Home Depot and Checkers auto parks. We have the filter for my Trailblazer already to the total before filter is $25. When we pull this and put back the stock intake and shoot some before video I will take pictures of all the parts and list them.
http://one.revver.com/watch/40...16714
JAy

sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Froster (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (jaylind)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaylind* »_Todays short video...
Intake is running great. we used parts from Home Depot and Checkers auto parks. We have the filter for my Trailblazer already to the total before filter is $25. When we pull this and put back the stock intake and shoot some before video I will take pictures of all the parts and list them.
http://one.revver.com/watch/40...16714
JAy

How did you hook up the two small intake hoses? Did you make that part yourself?


----------



## flyboypr (Sep 30, 2007)

Jay that intake looks insane. Do you have a parts list. I am dyeing to make one of these. Hope you can help. Thanks


----------



## flyboypr (Sep 30, 2007)

Anyone have any info on this yet???


----------



## jaylind (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: (flyboypr)*









Here is what we used,
4" inside diameter air filter 7" long (we should have used a shorter one for more room)
3" ABS 90 degree elbow (Black from home depot)
1" wide rubber band/gasket to seal the MAF to the Elbow (we taped it temp to make sure is held in place)
Stock MAF
Spectre rubber coupler from Advance auto ($6)
Spectre universal vaccum hookup piece from advance auto($12)
1' of 3/4" o.d. rubber hose this was used to attach the hoses.
the smaller and lower hose has a small diameter hole if you look inside it. we used the univeral kit to attach it with a liitle bit of electrical tape. and the other hose is the air pump,we used the 3/4 hose and electrical tape to attach it as well. This was temp until we can get the right size hoses. This worked great until we got a CEL and had it checked and it was the Air pump hose that came loose. we replace factory intake and the CEL went out. so we replaced with our CAI and all is well again we need to get a better connect on the air pump. This little experiment was to see how much improvement we would get.
We did notice that with this CAI we got the jerk when lifting off the throttle. more noticable than stock setup. 
If you even think about leaving the hoses out of the loop (ie capping them) forget it the engine with idle funny and will not drop down right away when lift off the gas peddle.
For the connections we used tape we will be looking for a hose that will fit over the connections instead of inside them. We just haven't had time to run around town to find the parts we need.
JAy


----------



## 01gtiaww (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: (jaylind)*

Custom modification is the best modification. I would much rather make my own than buy an expensive filter on a stick. Functionality is the same. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (01gtiaww)*

i like it...


----------



## rangerbrown (Jul 12, 2007)

video 
http://media.putfile.com/intake-53


----------



## sik tl (Nov 25, 2007)

Need a little help...built intake for my Rabbit and cel. I unhooked the negative battery terminal to reset the car thinking that would work and the steering wheel light on display lit up. now auto up and down for window has been disabled. anyone with any suggestions?


----------



## xbr80bx (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: (sik tl)*

hook up you stock intake. drive your car 25 feet. and hold the window buttons until they start working again.


----------



## sik tl (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: (xbr80bx)*

everything is working. i still got the cel light. i put on the stock unit and the ight is still there. any info appreciated


----------



## rangerbrown (Jul 12, 2007)

are the vac lines conected to the intake? 
the ones that cliped on to the stock tube?
if not they need to be, be sure the temp sensor is also pluged in, other than that go get the code checked at advance/napa/auto zone ect... and see what it is


----------



## sik tl (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: (rangerbrown)*

all the lines are secure and the light is still there evern with the stock unit on. i hooked up my intake and made sure that all the lines are connected and the light is still there. Auto zone here I come.


----------



## sik tl (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: (sik tl)*

sorry to double post...not sure who's following the other one.
update on cel. I got up yesterday to take kids to school and the cel light was off. I took a look at the mileage and it was 400 miles later since the installation of the intake. here is a pic...I hope


----------



## rado_speed (Oct 6, 2005)

*Re: (01gtiaww)*

Thanks for the write up, I will be doing this tomorrow.
And hows the CEL treating you?
(just kidding I swear to god some people on here either cant read or are retarded or both)

_Quote, originally posted by *01gtiaww* »_Custom modification is the best modification. I would much rather make my own than buy an expensive filter on a stick. Functionality is the same. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

you have made my sig sir, well put.


----------

